# Crown field services LLC



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard of crown field services LLC? If so are they good?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

have not heard of this company,any info phone number city,state?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Nope... Proceed with caution........:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Nope and wouldn't work for them unless they can prove they are working direct for a bank. Most likely they are subbing from a national making you third in line to get paid and first in line to get screwed.:whistling2:


----------



## SteveR (Dec 2, 2013)

I do work for them in PA. They are a national company with their main volume on the east coast. I do about 75 orders a week for them. They usually pay 3 weeks after work is completed. They work directly with banks so their prices they pay are better than safeguard or any of the other lousy nationals looking for free labor.


----------



## SteveR (Dec 2, 2013)

david said:


> have not heard of this company,any info phone number city,state?


Crown Field Services 894 wyckoff ave brooklyn ny 718-417-1975 www.crownfieldservices.net

Not sure about other companies that work for them but I have been with them for 2 years and never had an issue. They have allowables with no caps on all their orders for tarping, pumping, sump pumps, trees, locks, shrubs, trees, vines, debris and moving personals. 

Best of luck!

:thumbup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

No offense, but your first three posts are pumping these guys up:shifty:

When you said you've been with them for 2 years, you mean as a vendor recruiter right....:whistling2:


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I will step in here.... I have CFS as a customer (see I am a CONTRACTOR) and they are decent and do pay every 3 weeks or so. They are NOT a national, they sub LPS (black kinight, securelink) work. There pay is a little better then most SUB Nationals, if you want to call them that. They do not work directly for any bank, so prices reflect that. There crew is very nice, better then any other i have worked for.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

I work and live in the Brooklyn area and never heard of them


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

adorler said:


> I will step in here.... I have CFS as a customer (see I am a CONTRACTOR) and they are decent and do pay every 3 weeks or so. They are NOT a national, they sub LPS (black kinight, securelink) work. There pay is a little better then most SUB Nationals, if you want to call them that. They do not work directly for any bank, so prices reflect that. There crew is very nice, better then any other i have worked for.


 
Now this I believe. :thumbsup:


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

SteveR said:


> I do work for them in PA. They are a national company with their main volume on the east coast. I do about 75 orders a week for them. They usually pay 3 weeks after work is completed. They work directly with banks so their prices they pay are better than safeguard or any of the other lousy nationals looking for free labor.


What part of PA? I've been doing p and p work for sometime now and I never ran into any house with postings, sign in sheet, blah blah whatever with their name.


----------



## Malcolm (Jul 1, 2014)

*Quite Satisfied*

As a long time sub of Crown i can say this; they have a great office staff, They're friendly reasonable and accommodating all they ask for in return is that their Work Orders are completed on time. their pay is industry standard if not above for a company of their size. I receive payment every week, two weeks behind. I've enjoyed our working relationship and have always gotten a ton of work from them in my area (capital region) with all the complaints that I've been hearing out there about Pres companies screwing their vendors etc. I can say that I'm quite happy with having Crown as a customer. My weekly invoice to CFS can be on average 5k - 8k per week. If there are any guys out there that are having issues with them I'd be curious to hear about it. My business has grown exponentially since joining with them. There is a lot of Money to be made if you're smart enough to pay attention to their allowables and BATF's

- Malcolm


----------

